# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  Eurogenes Hunter_Gatherer vs. Farmer Admixture Proportions

## Gabriele Pashaj

I hope you’ll post yours! 
Attachment 10315Attachment 10315Attachment 10315

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

I put it three times .. sorry my fault 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Stuvanè

Mine.

Population




Anatolian Farmer
18.37

Baltic Hunter Gatherer
29.81

Middle Eastern Herder
12.07

East Asian Farmer
- 

South American Hunter Gatherer
- 

South Asian Hunter Gatherer
- 

North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer
0.35

East African Pastoralist
- 

Oceanian Hunter Gatherer
- 

Mediterranean Farmer
39.14

Pygmy Hunter Gatherer
- 

Bantu Farmer
0.25

----------


## Doggerland

Population


Anatolian Farmer
9.43

Baltic Hunter Gatherer
58.33

Middle Eastern Herder
-

East Asian Farmer
0.06

South American Hunter Gatherer
1.19

South Asian Hunter Gatherer
-

North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer
-

East African Pastoralist
-

Oceanian Hunter Gatherer
-

Mediterranean Farmer
30.55

Pygmy Hunter Gatherer
-

Bantu Farmer
0.41

----------


## Northener

My contribution:

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> My contribution:


So the baltic composition is the most prevailing :)


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> Mine.
> 
> Population
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anatolian Farmer
> 18.37
> ...


Ours are so similar ! 



Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

Stuvanè... adesso ho visto che saresti italiano .. allora i tuoi risultati sono più comprensibili .. 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> My contribution:


Being from the Netherlands the baltic bulk is understandable ... 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Elysium

*Baltic Hunter Gatherer*
*66.53*

*Mediterranean Farmer
*
*25.56*

Anatolian Farmer
4.91

South Asian Hunter Gatherer
2.29

North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer
0.28

Pygmy Hunter 
0.22

East African Pastoralist
0.15

South American Hunter Gatherer
0.06



Similar to Northeners result.  :Satisfied:

----------


## Stuvanè

Sì, Gabriele. Mi capita spesso di risultare nei calcolatori simile ad alcune popolazioni balcaniche.
La mia famiglia proviene dalla provincia di Ferrara (campagna di Copparo e dintorni) e da quella di Rimini (soprattutto Coriano, vicino a San Marino).
Siamo praticamente dirimpettai ;)

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> Sì, Gabriele. Mi capita spesso di risultare nei calcolatori simile ad alcune popolazioni balcaniche.
> La mia famiglia proviene dalla provincia di Ferrara (campagna di Copparo e dintorni) e da quella di Rimini (soprattutto Coriano, vicino a San Marino).
> Siamo praticamente dirimpettai ;)


Felice di saperlo ! Buona domenica allora ! 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Dibran



----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> 


Te ngjashëm si timet 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Northener

> Being from the Netherlands the baltic bulk is understandable ... 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum


Why?


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> Why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum


I’m sure that I’m wrong being not an expert in this field but .... the njorthern part of Europe has a common prehistoric history and genetics ...
I remember you that I’m not an expert as Angela or Maciamo 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> I’m sure that I’m wrong being not an expert in this field but .... the northern part of Europe has a common prehistoric history and genetics ...
> I remember you that I’m not an expert as Angela or Maciamo 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum





Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Boreas

Attachment 10342

This is mine

----------


## td120

Here is mine:
Anatolian Farmer
26.48

Baltic Hunter Gatherer
32.80

Middle Eastern Herder
12.09

East Asian Farmer
-

South American Hunter Gatherer
0.27

South Asian Hunter Gatherer
-

North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer
0.53

East African Pastoralist
-

Oceanian Hunter Gatherer
-

Mediterranean Farmer
27.82

Pygmy Hunter Gatherer
-

Bantu Farmer
-

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> Here is mine:
> Anatolian Farmer
> 26.48
> 
> Baltic Hunter Gatherer
> 32.80
> 
> Middle Eastern Herder
> 12.09
> ...


Thank you for posting your results 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

> Attachment 10342
> 
> This is mine


I use the app ‘Eupedia Forum’... and I cannot see your image through it 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Dinko

My mothers
Population


Anatolian Farmer
19.28 Pct

Baltic Hunter Gatherer
33.07 Pct

Middle Eastern Herder
10.42 Pct

East Asian Farmer
-

South American Hunter Gatherer
-

South Asian Hunter Gatherer
0.07 Pct

North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer
0.91 Pct

East African Pastoralist
0.12 Pct

Oceanian Hunter Gatherer
0.27 Pct

Mediterranean Farmer
35.87 Pct

----------


## Dinko

My fathers
Population


Anatolian Farmer
22.22 Pct

Baltic Hunter Gatherer
29.96 Pct

Middle Eastern Herder
7.95 Pct

East Asian Farmer
-

South American Hunter Gatherer
-

South Asian Hunter Gatherer
-

North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer
1.22 Pct

East African Pastoralist
-

Oceanian Hunter Gatherer
0.32 Pct

Mediterranean Farmer
38.28 Pct

----------


## italouruguayan

My results
Anatolian Farmer 11.86
Baltic Hunter Gatherer 26.33
Middle Eastern Herder 9.63
East Asian Farmer -
South American Hunter Gatherer 17.93
South Asian Hunter Gatherer -
North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer 1.22
East African Pastoralist 1.16
Oceanian Hunter Gatherer 0.05
Mediterranean Farmer 29.30
Pygmy Hunter Gatherer 1.09
Bantu Farmer 1.42

----------


## Boreas

> I use the app ‘Eupedia Forum’... and I cannot see your image through it 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum


Senting image shouldn't be that much complex. I hate this side of the forum

So I choose wrting

Anatolian Farmer 27,2
Med Farmer 26,94
Baltic Hunter 23,53
Middle East Herder 8,48
North Eurasian Hunter 5,87
South Asian Hunter 4,3
East Asian Farmer 2,67

----------


## Northener

> I’m sure that I’m wrong being not an expert in this field but .... the njorthern part of Europe has a common prehistoric history and genetics ...
> I remember you that I’m not an expert as Angela or Maciamo 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum



You are right I'm North Dutch, belonging to the North Sea Germans, they (or 'we') have a relative high HG percentage close to the Scandinavians, but they are generally somewhat lower than in North East Europe/Baltics.

see this plot based on MDLP K23:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/adeqskbffq...pk23b.png?dl=0

You see on the HG axis, the Nordics/Anglo-Saxons....Baltics are on top of the HG axis, Nordics/Anglo-Saxons have somewhat higher European Farmer than the Baltics.

----------


## Bach

My first post. Greetings all! 

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: #ffffff"]Baltic Hunter Gatherer[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: #FFFFFF, align: right"]57.28[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: #ffffff"]Mediterranean Farmer[/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: #ffffff, align: right"]31.19 [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: #ffffff"]

----------


## Bach

That didn't go very well..

My results again:

Baltic Hunter Gatherer - 57.28
Mediterranean Farmer - 31.19
Anatolian Farmer - 9.51
South Asian Hunter Gatherer - 1.02
South American Hunter Gatherer - 1.01

----------


## kirrun

Mine: 

Anatolian Farmer
4.28

Baltic Hunter Gatherer
80.72

Middle Eastern Herder
-

East Asian Farmer
2.15

South American Hunter Gatherer
-

South Asian Hunter Gatherer
-

North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer
2.26

East African Pastoralist
-

Oceanian Hunter Gatherer
-

Mediterranean Farmer
10.59

----------


## mitty

My results:

Population 

Anatolian Farmer 8.99
Baltic Hunter Gatherer 57.03
Middle Eastern Herder- 
East Asian Farmer- 
South American Hunter Gatherer 0.65
South Asian Hunter Gatherer 0.32
North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer 0.33
East African Pastoralist- 
Oceanian Hunter Gatherer 0.18
Mediterranean Farmer 32.49
Pygmy Hunter Gatherer- 
Bantu Farmer-

----------


## KingKhalasi

lmao, this test pretty funny

----------


## KingKhalasi

eitherway, anybody know what the "mediterranean" in this test stands for? is it a 100% european component or is it partially north african farmer too? like from the maghreb north african n shit

----------


## kirrun

*From Eupedia

Mediterranean admixture*

The Mediterranean admixture was was brought by *Near Eastern Neolithic farmers* and peaks in the Sardinian population today. It is similar to the EEF map above, but probably contains some Mesolithic North African and South European ancestry (Y-DNA E-M78, mtDNA H and V) not included in the WHG, Northwest European and East European admixtures above. That would explain why it is higher around the Mediterranean than in the Near East. The Mediterranean admixture was not found in any Mesolithic Central or North European, nor in the Yamna and Afanasievo cultures in the Eurasian Steppe. However, both the Corded Ware and Sintashta people possessed about 10-15% of it, probably inherited by the Corded Ware people by intermingling early with Neolithic Europeans (e.g. Cucuteni-Trypillian) soon after leaving the Pontic Steppe.

----------


## Trance

Anatolian Farmer
5.55 Pct

Baltic Hunter Gatherer
57.86 Pct

Middle Eastern Herder
5.95 Pct

East Asian Farmer
0.28 Pct

South American Hunter Gatherer
-

South Asian Hunter Gatherer
0.72 Pct

North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer
0.55 Pct

East African Pastoralist
-

Oceanian Hunter Gatherer
-

Mediterranean Farmer
27.45 Pct

Pygmy Hunter Gatherer
1.65 Pct

Bantu Farmer
-



so, what does this tell you?

----------


## KingKhalasi

> *From Eupedia
> 
> Mediterranean admixture*
> 
> The Mediterranean admixture was was brought by *Near Eastern Neolithic farmers* and peaks in the Sardinian population today. It is similar to the EEF map above, but probably contains some Mesolithic North African and South European ancestry (Y-DNA E-M78, mtDNA H and V) not included in the WHG, Northwest European and East European admixtures above. That would explain why it is higher around the Mediterranean than in the Near East. The Mediterranean admixture was not found in any Mesolithic Central or North European, nor in the Yamna and Afanasievo cultures in the Eurasian Steppe. However, both the Corded Ware and Sintashta people possessed about 10-15% of it, probably inherited by the Corded Ware people by intermingling early with Neolithic Europeans (e.g. Cucuteni-Trypillian) soon after leaving the Pontic Steppe.


Could make sense then yeah why i've seen some euro's scoring 76%> baltic and only 16% mediterranean XD those were scandinavs and russians i think.


eitherway, i score a bit more med than those russians and n euros so thats weird. Also from what i know i shouldnt have any med ancestry, all my european is mixed nw euro so yeah XD

----------


## KingKhalasi

> Anatolian Farmer
> 5.55 Pct
> 
> Baltic Hunter Gatherer
> 57.86 Pct
> 
> Middle Eastern Herder
> 5.95 Pct
> 
> ...


You are very likely North Italian, Basque, or something like that. Since you do have a decently high up there med score but your baltic isnt 70%> either, i think ur like a mix of med and nw euro, could also be french idk eitherway,



Well, i tried to keep my ethnicity a secret but lol, tbh i dont really care. i can still post my results, you guys can still guess what i look like in taxonomy in the "guess ethnicity thread" i suppose XD also the more i post the better because i can finally post links then.
Population 
Anatolian Farmer	4.28
Baltic Hunter Gatherer	41.50
Middle Eastern Herder	3.45
East Asian Farmer	0.78
South American Hunter Gatherer	2.03
South Asian Hunter Gatherer	1.60
North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer	- 
East African Pastoralist	0.79
Oceanian Hunter Gatherer	- 
Mediterranean Farmer	20.28
Pygmy Hunter Gatherer	1.44
Bantu Farmer	23.83
^ eitherway, if anyone can guess what i am based on these results that would be very cool.
Tip: i am a minimum of 47% euro and max of 58% so you can make your estimates out of that. also my mediterranean percentage isnt 100% EEF or med, so keep that in mind XD

----------


## tortieflower

Me:
Baltic Hunter Gatherer 53.48
Mediterranean Farmer 34.07
Anatolian Farmer	9.22
South Asian Hunter Gatherer 1.85
South American Hunter Gatherer 0.59
Middle Eastern Herder 0.55
North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer 0.18
Pygmy Hunter Gatherer 0.06

My mom:
Baltic Hunter Gatherer 53.65
Mediterranean Farmer 32.36
Anatolian Farmer	8.76
South Asian Hunter Gatherer 1.97
Middle Eastern Herder 1.05
East Asian Farmer 1.02
Pygmy Hunter Gatherer 0.63
South American Hunter Gatherer 0.50
North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer 0.06

My husband:

Baltic Hunter Gatherer 51.47
Mediterranean Farmer 32.16
Anatolian Farmer 9.42
Bantu Farmer 4.34
Middle Eastern Herder 1.05 
South American Hunter Gatherer 0.58
Oceanian Hunter Gatherer 0.84
Pygmy Hunter Gatherer 0.08
East African Pastoralist 0.06

----------


## Joey37

Population  
Anatolian Farmer 12.68
Baltic Hunter Gatherer 50.31
South American Hunter Gatherer 0.95 
South Asian Hunter Gatherer 0.30 
North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer 0.55 
Mediterranean Farmer 35.07
Pygmy Hunter Gatherer 0.15

Attachment 10469

----------


## Strudel

Pretty high Baltic Hunter Gatherer, which is not so surprising to me. But, seeing the whole breakdown from my DNA is very cool.

----------


## matty74

*Eurogenes Hunter_Gatherer vs. Farmer Admixture Proportions*

Population


Anatolian Farmer
6.65 Pct

Baltic Hunter Gatherer
60.78 Pct

Middle Eastern Herder
1.09 Pct

East Asian Farmer
-

South American Hunter Gatherer
0.12 Pct

South Asian Hunter Gatherer
-

North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer
-

East African Pastoralist
-

Oceanian Hunter Gatherer
0.98 Pct

Mediterranean Farmer
30.37 Pct

Pygmy Hunter Gatherer
-

Bantu Farmer
-

----------


## Duarte

Mine:

Population


Anatolian Farmer
7.15

Baltic Hunter Gatherer
31.43

Middle Eastern Herder
5.62

East Asian Farmer
1.25

South American Hunter Gatherer
0.74

South Asian Hunter Gatherer
-

North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer
-

East African Pastoralist
2.81

Oceanian Hunter Gatherer
0.24

Mediterranean Farmer
45.87

Pygmy Hunter Gatherer
1.01

Bantu Farmer
3.88

----------


## italouruguayan

> My results
> Anatolian Farmer 11.86
> Baltic Hunter Gatherer 26.33
> Middle Eastern Herder 9.63
> East Asian Farmer -
> South American Hunter Gatherer 17.93
> South Asian Hunter Gatherer -
> North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer 1.22
> East African Pastoralist 1.16
> ...


Attachment 10752

Sent from my SM-G930F using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## italouruguayan

> Attachment 10752
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Eupedia Forum mobile app


Attachment 10753

Sent from my SM-G930F using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## Carlos

Anatolian Farmer *8`39*
Baltic Hunther Gatherer *36´65*
Middle Eastern Herder *4`47
*North Eurasian HG *0`36
*East African Pastoralist *3`44
*Mediterranean Farmer *46´48*


Estos son mis resultados y mi contribución a la ciencia de forma gratuita, desinteresada y altruista en el sentido más amplio de la palabra como una forma de mayor conocimiento de Iberia y los movimientos humanos en Europa y en una parte del mundo.

----------


## gregorius

Baltic Hunter Gatherer 54.47
Mediterranean Farmer 29.70
Anatolian Farmer 10.72
South Asian Hunter Gatherer 3.36
Middle Eastern Herder 1.00
South American Hunter Gatherer 0.55
Oceanian Hunter Gatherer 0.19

----------


## AndreaE

Mine: Germany (South)Anatolian Farmer
9.03

Baltic Hunter Gatherer
50.32

Middle Eastern Herder
1.06

East Asian Farmer
-

South American Hunter Gatherer
-

South Asian Hunter Gatherer
2.56

North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer
-

East African Pastoralist
1.67

Oceanian Hunter Gatherer
-

Mediterranean Farmer
35.28

Pygmy Hunter Gatherer
0.09

Bantu Farmer
-

----------


## xri34

Anatolian Farmer26.49 
Baltic Hunter Gatherer26.12
Middle Eastern Herder12.11 
East Asian Farmer- 
South American Hunter Gatherer- 
South Asian Hunter Gatherer0.87 
North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer- 
East African Pastoralist- 
Oceanian Hunter Gatherer0.76 
Mediterranean Farmer33.65 
Pygmy Hunter Gatherer- 
Bantu Farmer-

----------


## Pan

Mediterranean Farmer 31.72 Pct
Baltic Hunter Gatherer 29.62 Pct
Anatolian Farmer 27.23 Pct
Middle Eastern Herder 10.04 Pct
Oceanian Hunter Gatherer 1.03 Pct
Pygmy Hunter Gatherer 0.35 Pct

----------


## Szigmund

Anatolian Farmer
11.24 Pct

Baltic Hunter Gatherer
53.21 Pct

Middle Eastern Herder
3.41 Pct

East Asian Farmer
2.01 Pct

South American Hunter Gatherer
0.97 Pct

South Asian Hunter Gatherer
-

North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer
0.14 Pct

East African Pastoralist
0.11 Pct

Oceanian Hunter Gatherer
0.85 Pct

Mediterranean Farmer
28.07 Pct

Pygmy Hunter Gatherer
-

Bantu Farmer
-

----------


## Julkka

Population
Anatolian Farmer-
Baltic Hunter Gatherer 82.94 
Middle Eastern Herder 0.18 
East Asian Farmer 1.73 
South American Hunter Gatherer 0.27 
South Asian Hunter Gatherer- 
North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer 7.85 
East African Pastoralist- 
Oceanian Hunter Gatherer-
Mediterranean Farmer 7.03 
Pygmy Hunter Gatherer- 
Bantu Farmer-

----------


## Angela

Problem is that Eurogenes seems to have disavowed his own calculators.

----------

